# Fischsterben in der Maas



## Haselhuhn (8. Mai 2008)

Vorsicht Leute in der Maas ist wieder ein grosses Fischsterbe angesagt.
Am letzten wochenende war ich in Holland an der Schläuse in Linne. Dort wurden zahlreiche verendete grosse Fische angespült. Unter anderem Ein Hecht von ca. 100 cm. Die kriegen das Fischsterben da einfach nicht in den Griff.#q
Wenn Ihr an der Maas südliches Limburg immer noch angel wollt, laßt bloss die Fische wieder frei. Ich nehme an, dass ein Verzehr der Gesundheit nicht zuträglich ist.
Gruß
Hasel #h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. April 2009)

*AW: Fischsterben in der Maas*

Warum sterben die Fische ???????????:c


----------



## Haselhuhn (24. April 2009)

*AW: Fischsterben in der Maas*

'In der NL-Presse war im Mai 2007 zu lesen, dass es in einem Chemiewerk in Lüttich einen Unfall gegeben hat. Deshalb wurde das Baden in der alten Maas verboten, das gilt bis heute. Es kam in der Folgezeit zu einem #d geringen Fischsterben, bis in den Winter 2007 hinein. Im Frühling 2008 berichtete ich von dem Auffinden von vielen großen Fischen den verantworrtlichen Sstellen in Limburg. Die Reaktion war gleich Null. Im Sommer 2008 kam eine kleine Meldung in der NL- Presse, dass es zu einem Fischsterben in der Maas kommt aufgrund einer Botolinusvergiftung, durch die hohen Wassertemperaturen.
Da kann man doch schon dran fühlen, dass da was unter den Teppich gekehrt werden soll. Sicher um den Tourismus nich zu beunruhigen. |gr:. Ich habe mir jedenfalls keine Angelkarte gekauft und werde auch keine mehr kaufen. Was ich auch den anderen deutschen Anglern raten werde.


----------

